# Home Insurance



## Eppie (3 Aug 2005)

Hi all,

Can anyone suggest a home insurance provider, or give advice on what to look out for when insuring your home?

Thanks!


----------



## salmon2005 (3 Aug 2005)

Hi,

The best advice is to ring around a few insurance brokers. They can usually price pledge with cheapest comapny. They usually work out cheaper than going direct to the companies.

Regards

anthony@advicefirst.ie


----------



## Carpenter (3 Aug 2005)

First and foremost, don't under insure the rebuild cost and don't over insure your contents.  If you want to keep premium as keen as possible opt to increase the excess on the policy, the standard excess is usually around €200, if you willing to increase to €1000 you can save a few bob....You'll be offered a 10% reduction if you have a burglar alarm installed to IS 199


----------



## dam099 (3 Aug 2005)

Carpenter said:
			
		

> ....You'll be offered a 10% reduction if you have a burglar alarm installed to IS 199


 
Just remember that if you are robbed while the alarm is off you are not covered.


----------



## Carpenter (3 Aug 2005)

dam099, is that fact?  Someone driving under the influence of alcohol or a learner driver driving unaccompanied will be covered by their driving insurance if they have an accident.  I'm sure the 10% discount is intended to reflect the fact that an intruder will target the easier option, so if choosing between an alarmed or unlarmed house in the same terrace surely he'll opt for the unlarmed one?


----------



## dam099 (3 Aug 2005)

I have to say I have not checked out the T&C's of any particular insurer but I have seen this mentioned many times over the last few years, maybe it is an urban legend?

However it is not directly comparable with car insurance as the reason you are covered when drunk driving etc is that this is statutory cover to protect third parties you might hit and injure. I have also heard that comprehensive car insurance won't pay you if you were drunk etc. just the third party.

_Edit. I have found a document from the IFSRA which warns about this _

_"N.B. If you avail of a discount for installing alarms or security locks, always check with your insurer how this might affect a future claim. For example, could the insurer refuse to accept a burglary claim if your alarm was not activated or windows were unlocked at the time of the incident?"
_
_http://www.ifsra.ie/data/cr_costsur_files/Home%20insurance%20cost%20survey%20-%20issue%202.pdf_


----------



## Joe1234 (3 Aug 2005)

After we got our house alarm fitted I contacted FBD and asked that the alarm be taken into account when calculating our next years premium.  I was told that they did not offer any discount for house alarms.


----------



## Carpenter (4 Aug 2005)

_"N.B. If you avail of a discount for installing alarms or security locks, always check with your insurer how this might affect a future claim. For example, could the insurer refuse to accept a burglary claim if your alarm was not activated or windows were unlocked at the time of the incident?"_

_[url="http://www.ifsra.ie/data/cr_costsur_files/Home%20insurance%20cost%20survey%20-%20issue%202.pdf"]http://www.ifsra.ie/data/cr_costsur_files/Home%20insurance%20cost%20survey%20-%20issue%202.pdf_[/url][/QUOTE]

Surely if the above were the case they could decline to honour a claim whether an alarm was fitted or not if a window or door was left unlocked/ open.  Also if there was a fire could they decline/ reduce their liability if smoke alarms were not connected/ not fitted with batteries etc.  It's a grey area...


----------



## dam099 (4 Aug 2005)

Carpenter said:
			
		

> It's a grey area...


 
Exactly, and in a situation with grey areas would you rather be the insurance company with legal experts on staff and deep pockets for lawyers or the home owner with possibly limited means?


----------



## dam099 (4 Aug 2005)

Carpenter said:
			
		

> Surely if the above were the case they could decline to honour a claim whether an alarm was fitted or not if a window or door was left unlocked/ open. Also if there was a fire could they decline/ reduce their liability if smoke alarms were not connected/ not fitted with batteries etc. It's a grey area...


 
I don't know exactly but the windows/doors being locked aren't being used as the basis to claim a discount. The smoke alarms could be a problem as you can get discounts for them. I wonder what impact the involvement of a mortgage would have, obviously the banks are probably little concerned about burglary as it is unlikely to affect the value of the house much but a fire could obviously destroy their security.


----------



## Carpenter (4 Aug 2005)

I think common sense has to come into it, most people who have an alarm will set it as it gives peace of mind, but it is a visual deterrent in any case.   But I suppose each insurer/ underwriter or claims assessor will have their own criteria.


----------



## kfpg (9 Aug 2005)

Anyone got advice for what insurance is required or should I say how to get the cheapest insurance for our current house from which we will move soon but subsequently let it out to tenants. Can I opt for no contents cover? We may let the house unfurnished or with items which won't be a huge loss in terms of expense.
Also is there any legal requirement to have any insurance on a house at all lets say if there was no mortgage outstanding on the property. I guess fire would be the major risk which on balance I probably wouldn't leave myslef open to especially with tenants whom I cant oversee.


----------



## Carpenter (9 Aug 2005)

There are other risks which are just as potentially devastating as fire.  What if the tenants leave the bath running upstairs and flood the house?  What if the ball cock in the cistern in the attic fails and the overflow doesn't work?  What about storm damage?  Vanadalism? Flood or subsidence.  Unless this house is huge you should be able to get some kind of no frills cover for less than €500, and you can't afford not to be without it.


----------



## demoivre (9 Aug 2005)

www.123.ie was the best and cheapest for me - I went for the higher excess of €500.


----------



## Kerak (9 Aug 2005)

I also found 123.ie the best, doucmentaion was out in a couple of days and it saved 180euro on next cheapest, and nearly 600euro!!! on the dearest

( 350k rebuild, 75k contents)


----------



## racso (24 Aug 2005)

just did that online quote with 123 and found it to be 200 cheaper then what i am paying now. can i change policy straight away r do i have to wait till renewal date? will i be entitled to refund?


----------

